# Duck Flurry



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

I was just wondering if anyone here has ever tried shooting a Duck flurry before? Last weekend our DU chapter had there annual shoot. along with a round of sporting clays and round after round of oakley's, following that we shot a duck flurry. A duck flurry is team of two guys with an unlimited amount of shells shooting at 50 clays. Three seperate throwers one on the middle (the house) and two on each side with one of the throwers throwing two birds. each thrower throws the bird in a different direction about 8 seconds apart. after the first bird is thrown its load load load with nonstop shooting. Its almost as fun as being in the blind. Try it sometime its a riot and gets the heart pumping! :beer:


----------



## sportsman18 (Jan 18, 2005)

I saw it for my first time down at the Game Fair this past weekend. Wished I would ahve brought my guns and shot some clays.


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Dec 10, 2004)

I shot the duck flurry at the game fair last saturday. What a blast that is. We shot the 5 man flurry. 75 targets in what seems like a minute. I had never seen it before this weekend but will do it again in a heartbeat. The 5 man is crazy with 6 throwers about 30 yards out and one thrower right at your feet. The first two times we shot a 70 and the third round one of the shooters had a gun malfunction so it was 4 of us trying to shoot the all the targets, the barrel was red hot after that one. If anyone ever has a chance to shoot the flurry I would highly recommend it. :sniper:


----------



## sportsman18 (Jan 18, 2005)

Hopefully I will make it down there next weekend and try it out for myself.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

dblkluk has "the duck blind" where there's 2 thrower's and a hand thrower throwing clays at you faster than you can reload out at his place. It's a blast.
Reminded me of the super grind this spring.


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Flurries are great keeping people interested in shooting targets. By the end of summer, I need something more to keep me going until Waterfowl opens. That Flurry at the Game Fair is THE highlite for me, the timing is perfect - right before early goose. It's so fun. Last year "Team Give 'er" got all 75. Hopefully, it'll happen again this year. We'll find out Sunday.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I've shot it a few times at gamefair, it's a lot of fun.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Until I read through this thread, I was thinking someone at Dairy Queen came up with a new dessert that had gone terribly astray!


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

It looked like fun at the game fair. I might have to bring my gun there on friday to try it out!


----------



## Timber2005 (Jul 8, 2005)

I have shot a couple of flurry's but we scored a different way, all 5 shooters takes a box of shells and the targets keep flying from the 5 locations and your team score is how many targets hit the ground, so obviously the lower the better. This gets interesting when you get down to the last 1 to 2 shooters, that is where the targets start to hit the ground. Our team low was 17, so that means that by the time all 5 shooters shoot a box of shells each we only had 17 targets hit the ground....


----------

